# The area that shall not be named 1/29



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2010)

anyone down for an afternoon session.  was lookin at a 2 hour warmup, around 3ish.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll probably be out of there by then, but I'll update you.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm hoping to be there, but probably not until later than that.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2010)

hoping for a late afternoon or evening session since i can't be there on Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll be at unnamed area this Saturday.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I'll be there around 1pm.  I can only ski for a couple of hours, then I will be back around 4pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2010)

andyzee said:


> I'll be at unnamed area this Saturday.



For true?


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow at 9 am.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> For true?



That is correct, I will be at area I am not naming.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

Grassi owes me a beer.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> That is correct, I will be at area I am not naming.


 
Will you love the day?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Will you love the day?



Not as much as that special day. :beer:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Not as much as that special day. :beer:


 
What day may that be?  I have no idea what you are talking about.  I love everyday.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't you guys have some thread somewhere else to clutter up with your nonsense?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

Puck it said:


> What day may that be?  I have no idea what you are talking about.  I love everyday.



The special day that you had loved so much.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyday is special.  Maybe I will drive down to Sundown for a bumpfest, too.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Don't you guys have some thread somewhere else to clutter up with your nonsense?


 
What nonsense?  Can't a person enjoy life and love certain days?


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Don't you guys have some thread somewhere else to clutter up with your nonsense?



I know a place.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm going to try to be there by 12:30.  have to be home by 4:30 so depending on work, it might be sketchy.

would really like to ski it while the guns are going though, i think that might go a long ways towards getting something decent worked in.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll be there at some point in the late afternoon/evening.  I'm planning on skiing for a couple of hours.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

lol, so we can do this in shifts.

greg takes the morning shift, i'll do early afternoon and b has the late afternoon covered. 

who's got the night shift????


----------



## mondeo (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, so we can do this in shifts.
> 
> greg takes the morning shift, i'll do early afternoon and b has the late afternoon covered.
> 
> who's got the night shift????


Yo.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Yo.



on what skis?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, so we can do this in shifts.
> 
> greg takes the morning shift, i'll do early afternoon and b has the late afternoon covered.
> 
> who's got the night shift????



If you do afternoon, what will you be doing at night?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 28, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> on what skis?


I'm thinking I might pull off jack's idea, ski one Cabrawler and one Twister.

Probably the F17s, though. Might take the Addict Pros out for their inaugural spin.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 28, 2010)

I going to shoot for an evening session. Some nice lines have formed on the lower half below the kickers. I just hope they don't blow so much snow tonight that those lines start to get filled in.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be on snow by around 5:30-6 tonight.  I'll probably only stay for a couple of hours though.


----------



## jarrodski (Jan 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I going to shoot for an evening session. Some nice lines have formed on the lower half below the kickers. I just hope they don't blow so much snow tonight that those lines start to get filled in.



small tips in guns and breezy... they will be good


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2010)

Ballet at the top of Sundown!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Ballet at the top of Sundown!!!!



which one is you?


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I going to shoot for an evening session. Some nice lines have formed on the lower half below the kickers. I just hope they don't blow so much snow tonight that those lines start to get filled in.



The far bottom has vaporized. A lot of somewhat light snow in there though. I think the ripper traffic tomorrow will be able to ski some lines back in within a few hours. Have fun tonight. Stay warm.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> which one is you?


 

They good looking one.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 29, 2010)

Greg said:


> The far bottom has vaporized. A lot of somewhat light snow in there though. I think the ripper traffic tomorrow will be able to ski some lines back in within a few hours. Have fun tonight. Stay warm.



not going to make it out tonight. Someone brought a bunch of beer in to the office around 4:00, which tunred into happy hour at a local bar, and who knows where this will lead. I have a feeling I will be pretty hung over on the morning...........not that it will matter


----------

